# Turbo Kit question



## isesoteric (Jun 16, 2005)

I have found a supercharger kit. but I wanted to know if anyone had a turbo kit out there.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Turbo Kit question (isesoteric)*

No.


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Kit question ()*

cant turbo it. only super charge. if you do for a SC go with PES. (PES-tuning.com i believe)


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Turbo Kit question (MDpvC)*

Well, you _can_ turbocharge it, it's just that there aren't any kits out there. For starters, turbocharging an NA car requires low-compression pistons*. So you could, for instance, strap a couple of K04s to it, drop in some new pistons, fab a bunch of exhaust stuff, put in bigger injectors, drop in an intercooler, and play around with the ECU until it either runs or blows up. There's no point though, because for half the money and none of the headache, you can just go out and buy a car that's already had this done to it: it's called an S4.
*Please let's not talk about remotes...


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

make ur own turbo kit, cheaper, i can even help u put one together,,,


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

isesoteric said:


> I have found a supercharger kit. but I wanted to know if anyone had a turbo kit out there.


Did you search this forum?


----------

